# Wireless Security



## rogelah (Feb 12, 2004)

Does anyone have a wireless setup that uses security such as WEP or WPA?

If you do what equipment are you using for the Internet end of the wireless and what equipment di you use for the AP Client connected to the D* set top box?

Which security are you using, WEP (64 or 128) WPA, WPA-PSK or ?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Any modern wireless Access Point, Router, etc. will support any of those security schemes. I'm using a Belkin Wireless Bridge connected to my HR21 HD DVR with WPA-PSK security. My main wireless router was provided by Verizon with my FIOS internet service.


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

i'm using a WPA-PSK. i have a Linksys wireless router (WRT54G) and a Buffalo 4 port ethernet bridge (HR20, XBox360, and HD-DVD). i also have a laptop and several Linksys Wireless Gaming adapters (version2).


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

I am using a SMCWEB-N to connect to the HR2x DVR and a wireless connection from there running WPA2 to a WRT350N Linksys router which connects to a Motorola 2010 DSL modem.

Don't get misled that WEP is going to be easy to break into your system. Yes, it can be broken into ONLY after enough data is captured and Yes it is not as secure as WPA or WPA2, but if you turn SSID broadcast off and only use static IP Address scheme with MAC filtering, WEP can be a safe encryption mode.


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

I have an SMCWEB-N also.. connected to a Trendnet TEW-633GR wireless N router. I'm using WPA2/AEP.

Also.. If you go to N speeds, then you can't use WEP. Most routers/devices fallback to G speeds if you use WEP.


----------



## rogelah (Feb 12, 2004)

Converted my older Linksys router (BEFW11S4) to a WRT54GS. The old one only did class B wireless and WEP. Have a Gigabyte I/F card on my windows desktop and connected it instead of the Megabit I/F card.

Set up everything with WPA2. All systems are now GO. Performance on download of VOD is adequate. Even my new MacBook Air loves the new setup.


----------



## Trurida18 (Jan 29, 2008)

Im using WPA.....on all my wireless devices. Im mainly using G technology


----------



## Trurida18 (Jan 29, 2008)

litzdog911 said:


> Any modern wireless Access Point, Router, etc. will support any of those security schemes. I'm using a Belkin Wireless Bridge connected to my HR21 HD DVR with WPA-PSK security. My main wireless router was provided by Verizon with my FIOS internet service.


do you have their older Belkin router with the NIM device, or that crappy actiontec "ALL IN ONE" unit.....where the WAP, router, switch, and NIM are built in


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm using WPA/WPA2 Personal...

I use Linksys wireless game adapters on my HD DVR's... and my router is an Apple Airport Extreme Wireless-N w/gigabit...


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

I've got a Linksys WET-200 bridge attached to my HR21-700 and it's connected to a Linksys WRT54GS over a WPA-Personal encryption. Setup was a piece of cake, but I did use a manual IP setup for the HR21 instead of DHCP. Everything is 802.11g in my network now except for a few GigE wired connections for my desktops/servers.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Main router is a WRT600N, using a WRT54G as a wireless client bridge (running dd-wrt firmware). I use WPA-PSK for wireless security. No issues at all, set it up according to guidelines posted here and at the dd-wrt forum.


----------

